# Games for Kindle



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new games for Kindle? Do they work on all three models? Do you like them? Would like a review before I buy a couple.

Thanks George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might try getting a sample. . .that is one of the great things about the Kindle, after all!  I haven't tried them, myself but it's an intriguing idea.


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

Have I missed something?  I don't remember hearing anything about games, please tell.


----------



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new Kindle games? Do they work on all 3 kindles? Just wondering what your review would be of the games.

George


----------



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry about posting this twice. The previous post was was in error as I was told that it didn't really post. I was using my Chrome browser and got that error. sorry again.

George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries, George. . . .I just merged the two threads. . . .if you want to remove your extraneous posts you can. . . . .or just leave 'em.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Games?? What games?


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Kindle comes with Minesweeper and GoMoku already installed, and you can purchase more games online.

See this thread for more information.


----------

